# Xmail problem

## Strowi

hi,

after bugging around with postfix and qmail i found xmail, which looks promising.

I have successfully emerge it. After setting everything up for a test, i did this:

```

export MAIL_ROOT=/chroot/xmail/var/MailRoot

/chroot/xmail/var/MailRoot/bin/XMail -Md -Pl -Sl -Fl -Cl -Ll
```

and i can send/receive mails from my test-account.

But when i run "/etc/init.d/xmail start" i get some Authentication error although in /etc/conf.d/xmail i entered the same parameters.

i also don't get it, why the config files can be found in /etc/xmail and /chroot/xmail/var/Mailroot/. Because of the chroot jail? But then.. why in /etc/xmail?

Hope someone can help...

----------

## Strowi

bump,

ok, i figured out, that since the ebuild sets xmail in a chroot, '/etc/init.d/xmail' copies all the config-files from /etc/xmail to /chroot/xmail/var/Mailroot when started. 

Further i noticed, that it by default uses some weird Ports, and the init.d modifies the NAT-Table (using eth0, grr... i'm using 2 bridged nics named br100).

But even after fixing that, i can't receive/send mails when starting the init.d ..

----------

## sleepingsun

Need help with xmail ! 

I do 

```
emerge -av xmail
```

and as i see it that is installation ok ! 

Also i do :

```
/usr/portage/mail-mta/xmail/files/xmailwizard
```

After this i get :

```
Configuring XMail server ...

Create CtrlClnt login name: oceansoul

Enter CtrlClnt password: 

Enter password again: 

Enter fully-qualified domain name (e.g. xmailserver.org): bloodflowerz.linux.com

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'postfix' already provided by 'mta'!;

 *  Not adding service 'exim'...

 *  Service 'postfix' already provided by 'mta'!;

 *  Not adding service 'sendmail'...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting XMail ...

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.
```

And why is always show 

 *Quote:*   

> XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

 

Need help this is the first time that do with mail server !

----------

## Strowi

hi,

i'm sorry to say that i never touched mail again in the last 2 years, but i will try to help you.

what xmail-version did you emerge?

the output of  "/usr/portage/mail-mta/xmail/files/xmailwizard" looks very weird...

do you have postfix/exim installed? if so, you should unmerge it, as every system needs only one smtp/mail-server and so won't start another one.

maybe the output of "rc-update -s" will help...

----------

## Frogzz

I've got the same problem as sleepingsun  :Sad: 

```

> /usr/portage/mail-mta/xmail/files/

Configuring XMail server ...

Create CtrlClnt login name: frogzz

Enter CtrlClnt password: 

Enter password again: 

Enter fully-qualified domain name (e.g. xmailserver.org): mrb.gotdns.org

 * Starting XMail ...

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

XMail Ctrl server not yet running ... sleeping 10 seconds.

```

----------

## Frogzz

When I run Xmail by hand there is no OK no !! it's just exit without a word  :Sad:  log is empty too  :Sad: 

----------

## terminal9

xmail init script + xmailwizard + the way its conf.d is (NOT) processed are broken in many ways. 

This ebuild is one of the worst I've seen in portage. It does not seem to be maintained either.

I suggest you directly get it from canonical home page and install per its own directions.

IMO, chroot jail is not terribly necessary. You can use xinetd or netfilter's port forwarding to run it in non-root account.

----------

